# Why Do People With Black Bikes...



## Smokin Joe (25 Mar 2015)

...never clean them? And don't say you do because all the ones I've ever seen are filthy. People with matt black are the worst, they look like they've used them to tow a plough.

You might think no-one notices because black hides the gunge, but we do, oh yes we do. So stop wasting time on internet forums and get out there with a bucket of soapy water and a sponge.


----------



## Markymark (25 Mar 2015)

Stop looking at my black bike.


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2015)

Because they are embarrassed at having bought one and are trying to make it brown instead?


----------



## subaqua (25 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> ...never clean them? And don't say you do because all the ones I've ever seen are filthy. People with matt black are the worst, they look like they've used them to tow a plough.
> 
> You might think no-one notices because black hides the gunge, but we do, oh yes we do. So stop wasting time on internet forums and get out there with a bucket of soapy water and a sponge.


Because we are too busy riding them ! 

And mine is usually very clean but I have been tardy lately.


----------



## Rooster1 (25 Mar 2015)

If you have ever owned a black car, you'll know they show the sh** up more quickly.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2015)

We're supposed to clean them?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2015)

Im sorry. I'll clean it and my car (also black) at the weekend.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Im sorry. I'll clean it and my car (also black) at the weekend.



Thanks, what time shall I bring it round, or are you coming to mine


----------



## Mugshot (25 Mar 2015)

If it's anything like mine then it didn't actually start life as a black bike


----------



## Slioch (25 Mar 2015)

There's a difference between "clean" and "hygienic". My matt black Planet X Pro Carbon is hygienic, I'll thank you to know.

Also, are you aware that it's National "Mind your own business day" today?




(there may be a lie in this post).


----------



## byegad (25 Mar 2015)

My Kettwiesel is dark Grey and has never been washed. I'll get round to it after I clean the QNT, the Trail doesn't need it yet as it's only 4 years old!


----------



## Globalti (25 Mar 2015)

All black bikes are dirty? Black is the worst colour for showing dirt.

<<<<< Seen my avatar?


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Mar 2015)

Slioch said:


> Also, are you aware that it's National "Mind your own business day" today?


No, that was yesterday.

It's national "Poke Your Nose In" day today.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Mar 2015)

I'm going to get the camera out later and take a few pictures of my matt grey commuter. Its real XXX stuff


----------



## I like Skol (25 Mar 2015)

I bet it hasn't seen any soapy water in at least 3 years. I pointed a garden hose at it, maybe last summer or the one before, after a particularly wet, gritty run along the TPT.
And I'll tell you a secret, it doesn't make it any slower or less reliable than if it were kept sparkling clean. It is still perfectly well maintained.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Mar 2015)

Dislike dirty bikes, black or otherwise.....


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2015)

Mine rarely get dirty 

The Asgard unit provides protection from the elements, as my living room did previously


----------



## potsy (25 Mar 2015)

My black bike is the only one of them that does get cleaned, so there


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Mar 2015)

It was silver before I stopped cleaning it, cheaper than a respray.


----------



## screenman (25 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Im sorry. I'll clean it and my car (also black) at the weekend.



That will be a waste of time, black never looks better than the day it left the showroom unfortunately.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2015)

screenman said:


> That will be a waste of time, black never looks better than the day it left the showroom unfortunately.




Thats true.


----------



## green1 (25 Mar 2015)

Because I have better things to do.


----------



## booze and cake (25 Mar 2015)

To offer some balance my white genesis flyer which I use for some commuting and locking up when out and about in London, has never been washed since I bought in new in 2008, so us dirty bar stewards come from all backgrounds, black and white . Actually mine still looks surprisingly white, must be all the British rain. Admittedly the bottom bracket area is a bit caked and its undoubtedly heavier, but I'm hoping its helping achieve an almost un-nickable status. Its grimy-ness has become a badge of honour now and I'm hoping to go a decade with no washing (not me, the bike!) and then maybe I'll see what lies beneath, could be a great frame protector all that c**p


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Mar 2015)

Because I don't have a black bike! (yet)


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2015)

All my bikes are currently cleaned, serviced, and immaculate, even the black ones. I look forward to being allowed to get them dirty.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2015)

I get my butler to clean my bikes.


----------



## Colnago Master (25 Mar 2015)

I have a dirty black bike for the days I don't want to go out on my shiny bike.


----------



## Jimidh (25 Mar 2015)

I try to use my black bike about 4 times per week - I certainly have better things to do than clean it every time it goes for a spin.

That said I do tend to give it a good clean at least once per week after my long weekend ride including degreasing and re-lubing.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Mar 2015)

my black bike is matt black carbon, and for some reason only needs a quick hose to clean the crap off, whereas it's red alu older stablemate needs the full hose, muk-off and sponge treatment to get it looking even just mildly grubby…


----------



## Hyslop (25 Mar 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> my black bike is matt black carbon, and for some reason only needs a quick hose to clean the crap off, whereas it's red alu older stablemate needs the full hose, muk-off and sponge treatment to get it looking even just mildly grubby…


Now Im glad you said that.Im looking at a new bike at the moment.One is matt black.I havent bought it and the moaning has already started from my miserable friends,wringing their hands and pulling faces.All with dirty red bikes by the way!


----------



## bpsmith (25 Mar 2015)

2 predominantly black bikes = 2 extremely clean bikes in this household, thank you.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Mar 2015)

Still look as good as day 1 btw @screenman.


----------



## Sara_H (25 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> ...never clean them? And don't say you do because all the ones I've ever seen are filthy. People with matt black are the worst, they look like they've used them to tow a plough.
> 
> You might think no-one notices because black hides the gunge, but we do, oh yes we do. So stop wasting time on internet forums and get out there with a bucket of soapy water and a sponge.


How dare you?


----------



## Exile (25 Mar 2015)

Mines filthy, I'll admit it. But it is a cross bike, and isn't it law that it has to have a certain thickness of 'crust' or it will be taken off me for not using it properly?


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2015)

Sara_H said:


> How dare you?


I take that as an admission of guilt.


----------



## Kestevan (26 Mar 2015)

I have a mat black Planet X and I only have to ride it 100m and it looks like it's spent 6 months buried in a field....

Still looks better than one of those ridiculous gaudy harlequin paintjobs beloved by the likes of @vickster


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2015)

None of my bikes have a gaudy harlequin paint job, they just aren't plain black


----------



## Kestevan (26 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> None of my bikes have a gaudy harlequin paint job, they just aren't plain black



Same thing


----------



## Shortmember (26 Mar 2015)

The grunge on my bike is probably the only thing holding it together.


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2015)

My bikes get washed any time I ride in the rain. Thank you God.


----------



## WelshJon (26 Mar 2015)

my black bike is my only bike, so is kept clean weather commuting or weekend riding


----------



## TheJDog (26 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> ...never clean them? And don't say you do because all the ones I've ever seen are filthy. People with matt black are the worst, they look like they've used them to tow a plough.
> 
> You might think no-one notices because black hides the gunge, but we do, oh yes we do. So stop wasting time on internet forums and get out there with a bucket of soapy water and a sponge.



I did mine last night. It was quite dirty, it's true...


----------



## lee1980sim (26 Mar 2015)

Cleaned mine last week, drier weather is here (or it was) working all daylight hours so may clean it again on Sunday when I have a fettle too, happy?


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Mar 2015)

Well I took a good look at mine and decided it was a chance to use my new stand and sit in the garden and give her a good deep clean. I have even taken the cassette off and cleaned every cog.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well I took a good look at mine and decided it was a chance to use my new stand and sit in the garden and give her a good deep clean. I have even taken the cassette off and cleaned every cog.
> View attachment 83814


Well, at least I've shamed a few of you into washing the things.


----------



## fatjel (26 Mar 2015)

I clean my bikes same as my car ... when the MOT is due


----------



## Squid lips (26 Mar 2015)

My merlin PR7 is washed and lubed at least 3 times a week as it is black all over , not for vanity reasons but I possibly live in the wettest part of the uk Kendal in the lakes , most of the local's to grow gills ffs , plus all the the crap on country roads don't help either


----------



## green1 (26 Mar 2015)

Squid lips said:


> My merlin PR7 is washed and lubed at least 3 times a week as it is black all over , not for vanity reasons but I possibly live in the wettest part of the uk Kendal in the lakes , most of the local's to grow gills ffs , plus all the the crap on country roads don't help either


I used to be like you with my bikes and car, then I decided life was too 'kin short. Now they only get washed when something on them needs fixed.


----------



## sackville d (26 Mar 2015)

Matt black and spotless.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2015)

Bar tape looks pretty grubby though!


----------



## sackville d (26 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Bar tape looks pretty grubby though!


Ok, granted,but don`t anybody say the chain is slack!


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Bar tape looks pretty grubby though!


Yeah, he forgot to Photoshop the dirt off that bit.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Mar 2015)

sackville d said:


> Ok, granted,but don`t anybody say the chain is slack!


Looking at the angle of the computer, shouldn't you see a surgeon about that neck deformity?

Nice chainset BTW, square taper does look better than this modern gear.


----------



## sackville d (26 Mar 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nice chainset BTW, square taper does look better than this modern gear.



Getting a bit off topic SJ but it`s a DA7700 chainset which uses splined axles otherwise known as Octalink.
I do think it`s the best looking chainset out there and didn`t like the newer Shimano chainsets until the 9000 came along


----------



## LimeBurn (26 Mar 2015)

My bikes are always clean - doesn't matter what colour they are. Then again my mate always says never trust a cyclist with a clean bike.


----------



## mythste (27 Mar 2015)

Exile said:


> Mines filthy, I'll admit it. But it is a cross bike, and isn't it law that it has to have a certain thickness of 'crust' or it will be taken off me for not using it properly?



Amen.

Even though Ive got slippery slicks on. I was a bit premature swapping out the knobblies given the weather recently


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Mar 2015)

Anyone with a clean bike I automatically assume do not ride there bike very often it it all and it's all for show #blackisfaster for the record,fact!


----------



## bpsmith (28 Mar 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Anyone with a clean bike I automatically assume do not ride there bike very often it it all and it's all for show #blackisfaster for the record,fact!


Or, they are not lazy enough to stop at the cycle, but to then clean it too!?!


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2015)

I admit I've not cleaned my black bike for a week and it was like this when I last saw it



It hides the muck well


----------



## User6179 (28 Mar 2015)

sackville d said:


> Matt black and spotless.


quick release on the front is on the wrong side


----------



## sackville d (28 Mar 2015)

Eddy said:


> quick release on the front is on the wrong side


Don`t we start sentences with capital letters on this forum or were you so keen to troll that you forgot such details?

Anyway this thread is about black (especially matt) bikes never being cleaned. Now go put on the second SLF album and relive the disappointment.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Mar 2015)

Eddy said:


> quick release on the front is on the wrong side



There is no wrong side!


----------



## Kestevan (29 Mar 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> There is no wrong side!


Next you'll be saying you don't line up your valve stems with the tyre logos - that way lies chaos...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Mar 2015)

screenman said:


> That will be a waste of time, black never looks better than the day it left the showroom unfortunately.



Yes I was cleaning my matt black bike the other day and, other than it being sans dirt, it looks exactly the same as it did before, no look of it being clean, no shine, just a black bike.



booze and cake said:


> To offer some balance my white genesis flyer which I use for some commuting and locking up when out and about in London, has never been washed since I bought in new in 2008, so us dirty bar stewards come from all backgrounds, black and white . Actually mine still looks surprisingly white, must be all the British rain. Admittedly the bottom bracket area is a bit caked and its undoubtedly heavier, but I'm hoping its helping achieve an almost un-nickable status. Its grimy-ness has become a badge of honour now and I'm hoping to go a decade with no washing (not me, the bike!) and then maybe I'll see what lies beneath, could be a great frame protector all that c**p



My old Raleigh Max Ogre was like that - I rarely cleaned it, so when people said things like

'Wow, that's a well used bike!'

I took it as a badge of honour. Unfortunately, it eventually rusted up and seized, so I never made that mistake twice! 



Pat "5mph" said:


> Because I don't have a black bike! (yet)



You want one?? I can sell you one, it might be a bit big, but hey, you'll 'grow into it!' 



Drago said:


> All my bikes are currently cleaned, serviced, and immaculate, even the black ones. I look forward to being allowed to get them dirty.



I am currently cleaning them all, including my Mum's.



alecstilleyedye said:


> my black bike is matt black carbon, and for some reason only needs a quick hose to clean the crap off



Yes and it looks exactly the same as it did before, doesn't it? 

I washed mine down with Turtle Wax 'Wash And Wax' car stuff as a bit of an experiment (I am using it for all the other bikes too), complete with an assuringly large amount of foam...... And it just looks exactly the same as it did before (except it is clean), I might as well not have bothered!

Oh and the carbon fibre didn't melt in the soap and water either, just to inform you all.



Smokin Joe said:


> Well, at least I've shamed a few of you into washing the things.



I was going to wash it anyway, but yes, you might have sped the process up a little.....


----------



## bpsmith (29 Mar 2015)

Mine are waxed with Muc Off Wax. Great stuff in fairness.

Giant looks better than when I got it. Bianchi has a rather nice sheen to it too. Both bikes laugh in the face of dirt as it tries to cling!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Mine are waxed with Muc Off Wax. Great stuff in fairness.
> 
> Giant looks better than when I got it. Bianchi has a rather nice sheen to it too. Both bikes laugh in the face of dirt as it tries to cling!



I normally use Muck Off, but have decided to experiment a little.


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I normally use Muck Off, but have decided to experiment a little.


This isn't the Muc-Off cleaning fluid but the Muc-Off Wax in a pot:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> View attachment 84173
> 
> This isn't the Muc-Off cleaning fluid but the Muc-Off Wax in a pot:



Oooohh, get you!! 

Thanks.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

And how much would that set you back?


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oooohh, get you!!
> 
> Thanks.


T'was a Christmas gift. Highly recommended though!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> T'was a Christmas gift. Highly recommended though!



This is a bit like the first day back at school after Christmas where you learn what the cool kids got, whilst all you got was a bucket, sponge and bottle of dog shampoo*! 




* - Ok, NOT part of the experiments. That said, it could be some sort of hitherto unknown 'wonder cleaner', although I doubt it.


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Mar 2015)

People wash bikes?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

swee'pea99 said:


> People wash bikes?



I know, shocking, isn't it??


----------



## Tojo (30 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> And how much would that set you back?



What matters is how much it costs in the long run to replace components that wear out quicker when covered in gunk, sh*t and grit..........


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> What matters is how much it costs in the long run to replace components that wear out quicker when covered in gunk, sh*t and grit..........



No it is just I saw something similar in H*lfords, but only from another manufacturer, and for vehicles in general. It cost £26, so I was curious, but as he got it as a present, we will never know (unless I actually look it up if I can be bothered before I go to bed here).


----------



## Tojo (30 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> No it is just I saw something similar in H*lfords, but only from another manufacturer, and for vehicles in general. It cost £26, so I was curious, but as he got it as a present, we will never know (unless I actually look it up if I can be bothered before I go to bed here).




Forgetting all the Branded cycling dedicated cleaners, I was just trying to say its better to keep your bike clean as it will pay off in the long run, a lot of products I use to clean bikes I buy from the local pound shop, at the end of the day, I find that degreaser IS degreaser whatever the brand......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

**** Sake, that is expensive!!

Apparently this is better (although for Carbon Fibre, I don't know).

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> Forgetting all the Branded cycling dedicated cleaners, I was just trying to say its better to keep your bike clean as it will pay off in the long run, a lot of products I use to clean bikes I buy from the local pound shop, at the end of the day, I find that degreaser IS degreaser whatever the brand......



I agree, which is why I am playing about with other products to see what works


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

Collinite = Marmite in the car detailing world. Some love it, some hate it.

There are varying grades and prices in their range.

Good results, but the downside is that it's allegedly a bugger to buff off.


----------



## Soltydog (30 Mar 2015)

Kestevan said:


> I have a mat black Planet X and I only have to ride it 100m and it looks like it's spent 6 months buried in a field....
> 
> Still looks better than one of those ridiculous gaudy harlequin paintjobs beloved by the likes of @vickster



My matt black PX is the dirtiest bike I've ever had & even a mate has commented that he's never seen a road bike throw up so much crud  That said its pretty damn clean at the moment, but won't last, it even gets dirty riding it on clean dry roads


----------



## nickyboy (30 Mar 2015)

I do try to keep mine clean. Here it is. I know the pump doesn't look great but those roadmorphs are too big to carry anywhere else


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Good results, but the downside is that it's allegedly* a bugger to buff off.*



Ooooohh Errrrrr!!

Seriously though, it is only difficult if you leave it on too long apparently.


----------



## bpsmith (30 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ooooohh Errrrrr!!
> 
> Seriously though, it is only difficult if you leave it on too long apparently.


Or apply it too thickly. The answer is thin coats, and apply in the shade, so it is the easiest possible to buff off. I know someone, with detailing experience, that has confirmed that it is the trickiest to buff of any waxes he has used.


----------



## User6179 (30 Mar 2015)

sackville d said:


> Don`t we start sentences with capital letters on this forum or were you so keen to troll that you forgot such details?
> 
> Anyway this thread is about black (especially matt) bikes never being cleaned. Now go put on the second SLF album and relive the disappointment.



Sorry , did not realise you have had a sense of humour bypass


----------



## sackville d (30 Mar 2015)

Eddy said:


> Sorry , did not realise you have had a sense of humour bypass


No worries mate,just keep working on your material.

Anyway....fancy a quick pogo?


View: https://youtu.be/7yTLI91obvM


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Mar 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Next you'll be saying you don't line up your valve stems with the tyre logos - that way lies chaos...



A search will show my stance in this argument


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Or apply it too thickly. The answer is thin coats, and* apply in the shade,* so it is the easiest possible to buff off. I know someone, with detailing experience, that has confirmed that it is the trickiest to buff of any waxes he has used.



This is West Central Scotland, the risk of it being too hot is about as small as a Midge's willy!

I would do it in the garage anyway, so nice and cool, but, I haven't yet bought anything, so this is all 'what ifs' at the moment


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2015)

Don't clean black bikes? I do.
Both my black bikes are spotless. 
As are my red, brown, white, grey, 2 x silver and 2 x graphite ones.
They all get well used.


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2015)

My black bike just got fettled completely, including servicing the bottom bracket, and is ready for spring. It is very clean now too. I just took it for a quick shake down spin. I even snapped a picture to prove it. I clean my black bike AT LEAST once a year.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Apr 2015)

Difficult to see, from the low light pic, but that cassette and chain is also black...


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Apr 2015)

RWright said:


> My black bike just got fettled completely, including servicing the bottom bracket, and is ready for spring. It is very clean now too. I just took it for a quick shake down spin. I even snapped a picture to prove it. I clean my black bike AT LEAST once a year.


Chain on small ring.

Oh dear.


----------



## RWright (1 Apr 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Difficult to see, from the low light pic, but that cassette and chain is also black...



It was late evening. But I did get another one, just in case. It is a little better


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Chain on small ring.
> 
> Oh dear.


Loose chain - correct way to store a bike.


----------



## bpsmith (1 Apr 2015)

RWright said:


> It was late evening. But I did get another one, just in case. It is a little better


Now that is more like it fella!


----------



## betty swollocks (2 Apr 2015)

I clean my matt black bike a bit at a time, so it's never completely dirty.......... or clean.


----------



## lulubel (4 Apr 2015)

The frame on my black mountain bike, and all other non-moving parts, are intentionally kept filthy. And don't comment on the state of my expensive Ortbieb panniers.

I hope anyone seeing it locked up outside the shops will figure it looks so scruffy it isn't worth nicking.

The Surly is generally somewhat cleaner.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Apr 2015)

After cleaning my bike to within an inch of it's life the other day there, I went out today to do things on it and it was filthy!!

I was applying some scratch remover to it (which tuned out to be a complete waste of time as it never worked - The scratches (which were most probably caused by 'clipless moments') were obviously too much for it, meaning I had to fall back on the Turtlewax equivalent which was more like boot polish!), and noticed how tatty it looked, even thought it was clean.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2015)

Dirt's out there. If you get rid of it, it's going to come back anyway. Why bother? ...Leave it alone.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Apr 2015)

Yebbut, it is dry and reasonably warm here at the moment....So where did it come from?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yebbut, it is dry and reasonably warm here at the moment....So where did it come from?


 Who cares? It'll be back anyway. I triple-guarantee it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Apr 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Who cares? It'll be back anyway. I triple-guarantee it.



Except for when it turns a lacklustre grey.....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Except for when it turns a lacklustre grey.....



I have Collinite on order, if it makes my bike(s) look better for longer, then so be it!!


----------



## User269 (7 Apr 2015)

Black bike. Winter use only. Shiny. I've never cleaned it, but my valet tells me that the staff take care of all that.


----------



## Louch (11 Apr 2015)

Struggling cleaning my bike since I moved into the flat


----------



## Tojo (12 Apr 2015)

Louch said:


> Struggling cleaning my bike since I moved into the flat




Cheap pound shop wet wipes at the door when you get back, get the most of the crud off then, only takes a couple of minutes and saves time later.........


----------



## Louch (12 Apr 2015)

I made an attempt yesterday, ended up with chain cleaner spilt over cream carpet, and a subsequent dash to get stain remover. I need to befriend someone near by with a garden and a hose


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2015)

Louch said:


> Struggling cleaning my bike since I moved into the flat


baby wipes


----------



## Louch (12 Apr 2015)

It's not the same cleaning with wipes, doesn't get grime off chain like hose does


----------



## HLaB (12 Apr 2015)

Louch said:


> It's not the same cleaning with wipes, doesn't get grime off chain like hose does


It cleans them better but can be more time consuming. The quickest way is to grip the chain with it and back pedal, then repeat with clean wipes (as many as need but if its done often fewer wipes will be needed). If done right it'll clean better than a hose and treat your chain/bike better.


----------



## Louch (12 Apr 2015)

I do that with a cloth the now, but doesn't seem to get the bits in the gaps out always as the hose would do


----------



## AndyWilliams (13 Apr 2015)

Clean mine after every ride, either with soapy water if muddy or Baby wipes or Detol wipes if dusty. In fact, I got a comment on how clean it was on my last ride with friends


----------



## Dark46 (13 Apr 2015)

I clean mine after every ride! Black definitely shoes the dirt


----------



## bpsmith (13 Apr 2015)

Dark46 said:


> I clean mine after every ride! Black definitely shoes the dirt


Don't forget the tyres!


----------



## HLaB (13 Apr 2015)

Louch said:


> I do that with a cloth the now, but doesn't seem to get the bits in the gaps out always as the hose would do


Try wipes they have better cleaning properties than a cloth (a moist) and if done often a wipe with them will remove the crud. If you've left it a while they will remove the crud but you have to be more particular and rigorous (feeding the wipe through links) which is more time consuming.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2015)

Louch said:


> I do that with a cloth the now, but doesn't seem to get the bits in the gaps out always as the hose would do


You know it's time to reassign your ageing toothbrush to chain duties. Go on, your cassette teeth deserved it, you know they do!

I have been known to use an old electric toothbrush head and done a power cleaning job but using a shared motor might leave certain family members open mouthed. Or, come to think of it, firmly closed mouthed....


----------

